#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Bitte macht alle mit!!! >

## AH 1967

http://www.geizmachtkrank.com/unterschriftenaktion.html

----------


## Teetante

*Hi AH 1967! 
Habe mich gerade eingetragen!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## AH 1967

Danke  
Liebe Grüße (auch) Andrea  :Cool:

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo andrea, 
bei mir hat sich doch glatt die ganze familie dort eingetragen,
sind immerhin schon mal 3 einträge mehr. 
lieben gruß und danke für den link
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Maggie

Also hier mache ich nicht mit, weiß ja gar nicht um was es denn eigentlich genau geht.
Eine bessere Gesundheitsreform zu gunsten von Ärzten oder Patienten :Huh?:  
Was soll denn besser werden?? 
Und die Bundesärztliche Vereinigung hat wohl nur eines im Sinne. So sehe ich das, diese Vereinigung vertritt die Interessen von Ärzten und nicht die der Patienten. 
Die negativen Erfahrungen die ich in letzter Zeit mit Ärzten gemacht habe, läßt bei mir nur ein Schluss zu, die sind nur an ihrem eigenen Verdienst interessiert, aber nicht am Wohle des Patienten. 
Wer zahlt denn die ganze Rechnung, das ist doch am Schluss mal wieder der Beitragszahler und wenn ich dann noch von manchen Ärzten zu hören bekomme, wie arm sie doch dran sind und von manchen die Ideen, man solle älteren Menschen aufwendige Op´s verwehren, dann wird mir speiübel. 
Einsparungen müssen wir in letzter Zeit alle in Kauf nehmen, ich arbeite im öffentlichen Dienst und da wird auch nur noch der Stift angesetzt, wo kann ich mich denn auskotzen, dass das Geld immer weniger wird und die Arbeitszeit immer höher gesetzt wird. 
Und wer bekommt denn die Einsparungen im Gesundheitswesen zu spüren, das sind doch wir Kranken. Was tun die Ärzte, die schauen dass sie zum Teil mit unsinnigen Behandlungen an Patienten ihre Geldbörse aufbessern können.

----------


## StarBuG

@Maggie 
Fast alle Berufe im Gesundheitssektor sind chronisch unterbezahlt, dazu gehören auch die Ärzte.
Krankenschwestern (eigentlich allen Berufen) ist es verboten, mehr als 60 Stunden die Woche zu arbeiten, bei Ärzten sind 60-80 Stunden Wochen eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. 
In 10 Jahren wird es keine niedergelassenen Ärzte mehr geben, so wie wir sie jetzt kennen. Also z.B. den Hausarzt um die Ecke.
Es wird alles auf Ärztehäuser hinauslaufen, und Ärzte die ihre Belegbetten im Krankenhaus haben.
Die heute niedergelassenen Ärzte halten sich durch Privatpatienten und so genannte IGEL Leistungen über Wasser. 
Glaub mir mal sicher, das Ärzte mehr an Patienten interessiert sind, als an Geld, aber jede Arbeit muss auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.
Ich habe im aerzteblatt.de Forum eine nette Rechnung gefunden   

> *Lehrergehalt vs. Ärztegehalt* 
> Ein Studienrat ledig, unverheiratet verdient im 1. Berufsjahr mit 12 Wochen Ferien und 28 Schulstundenwoche (ab 15:00 Uhr im Garten) - jetzt kommts - 
> Brutto-Berechnung Beamte A13 Bereich Land Hessen 
> Monatsbeträge 
> monatliches Gehalt         2880.96 €
> allgemeine Stellenzulage     71.22 €
> Landesanteil Besoldung      147.61 € 
> Monats-Brutto              3099.79 € 
> Jahresbeträge 
> ...

 Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich für 1900€ 60-80 Stunden die Woche arbeiten muss, und dann auch noch solch eine extrem große Verantwortung trage, könnte ich eigentlich losheulen. 
Aber die Ärzte stehen nicht alleine da, auch Krankenschwestern, Altenpfleger, etc. sind chronisch unterbezahlt. 
Wenn ich als Arzt ins Ausland gehe, verdiene ich das 2-10fache für die gleiche oder sogar weniger Arbeit.
Kein Wunder das so viele junge Ärzte ins Ausland abwandern, und die Regierung jetzt schon polnische Ärzte holen muss, damit die Grundversorgung in manchen Gebieten im Osten überhaupt noch gewährleisten zu können. 
Dein letzten Satz finde ich unqualifiziert und hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet, wo du doch so vehement die alternative Medizin vertrittst. 
Ach übrigens, ein Arzt darf einen Patienten nicht so behandeln, wie er es für richtig hält sondern nur damit, was die Kassen auch bezahlen.
Privatpatienten sind da weitaus besser dran. 
Und glaub mir, wir Ärzte würden es gern anders machen, denn wir sind bestimmt nicht wegen des Geldes Ärzte geworden, zumindest der Großteil nicht. 
Michael

----------


## StarBuG

@Maggie 
Fast alle Berufe im Gesundheitssektor sind chronisch unterbezahlt, dazu gehören auch die Ärzte.
Krankenschwestern (eigentlich allen Berufen) ist es verboten, mehr als 60 Stunden die Woche zu arbeiten, bei Ärzten sind 60-80 Stunden Wochen eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. 
In 10 Jahren wird es keine niedergelassenen Ärzte mehr geben, so wie wir sie jetzt kennen. Also z.B. den Hausarzt um die Ecke.
Es wird alles auf Ärztehäuser hinauslaufen, und Ärzte die ihre Belegbetten im Krankenhaus haben.
Die heute niedergelassenen Ärzte halten sich durch Privatpatienten und so genannte IGEL Leistungen (Individuelle Gesundheitsleistungen) über Wasser. 
Glaub mir mal sicher, das Ärzte mehr an Patienten interessiert sind, als an Geld, aber jede Arbeit muss auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.
Ich habe im aerzteblatt.de Forum eine nette Rechnung gefunden   

> *Lehrergehalt vs. Ärztegehalt* 
> Ein Studienrat ledig, unverheiratet verdient im 1. Berufsjahr mit 12 Wochen Ferien und 28 Schulstundenwoche (ab 15:00 Uhr im Garten) - jetzt kommts - 
> Brutto-Berechnung Beamte A13 Bereich Land Hessen 
> Monatsbeträge 
> monatliches Gehalt         2880.96 €
> allgemeine Stellenzulage     71.22 €
> Landesanteil Besoldung      147.61 € 
> Monats-Brutto              3099.79 € 
> Jahresbeträge 
> ...

 Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich für 1900€ 60-80 Stunden die Woche arbeiten muss, und dann auch noch solch eine extrem große Verantwortung trage, könnte ich eigentlich losheulen. 
Aber die Ärzte stehen nicht alleine da, auch Krankenschwestern, Altenpfleger, etc. sind chronisch unterbezahlt. 
Wenn ich als Arzt ins Ausland gehe, verdiene ich das 2-10fache für die gleiche oder sogar weniger Arbeit.
Kein Wunder das so viele junge Ärzte ins Ausland abwandern, und die Regierung jetzt schon polnische Ärzte holen muss, damit die Grundversorgung in manchen Gebieten im Osten überhaupt noch gewährleisten zu können. 
Dein letzten Satz finde ich unqualifiziert und hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet, wo du doch so vehement die alternative Medizin vertrittst. 
Ach übrigens, ein Arzt darf einen Patienten nicht so behandeln, wie er es für richtig hält sondern nur damit, was die Kassen auch bezahlen.
Privatpatienten sind da weitaus besser dran. 
Und glaub mir, wir Ärzte würden es gern anders machen, denn wir sind bestimmt nicht wegen des Geldes Ärzte geworden, zumindest der Großteil nicht. 
Michael

----------


## Maggie

Sorry StarBug ich wollte Dich nicht irgendwie angreifen, meine Einstellung  Ärzten gegenüber hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren (ca.) sehr geändert.
Natürlich sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, es gibt bestimmt auch Ausnahmen. NUr ich kenne keine. 
Ich vertete keineswegs verhement die Alternativmedizin, also da mußt Du irgend etwas verwechseln. Eine Kombination von Alternativmedizin und Ärzten fände ich gut, ja.
Und was genau an meinem letzten Satz findest Du unqualifiziert?? 
Was aber Tatsache ist, die ganzen Reformen,  die zu den Gehaltsverbesserungen der Klinikärzte beigetragen haben, werden von den Versicherten getragen, oder denkst Du vielleicht, dass unsere Politiker irgendwelche Subvensionen den KKH´ern zur Verfügung stellen? Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass das Klinikpersonal zu gering bezahlt wird, aber die niedergelassenen Ärzte, also das wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Das Nettogehalt, bzw. die Besoldung von dem Studienrat fällt deshalb so hoch aus, weil die Sozialabgaben so niedrig sind. Das kann ich zwar auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber die Beamten stehen mal unter einem besonderen Schutz des Staates. Sie dürfen auch jederzeit zu Überstunden herangezogen werden und das ohne finanziellen Ausgleich. 
Was bei der Berechnung jedoch vergessen wurde, der Beamte muß sich privat krankenversichern und das geht dann auch nochmals von seinem Netto ab. Ach ja Kirchensteuer fehlt auch noch...............ich weiß, das sind nur kleine Beträge, aber wenn wir das vergleichen wollen, dann sollte das auch richtig gemacht werden. 
Und wenn es hier schon um Vergleiche geht, was ist denn mit dem Polizisten, also mittlerer Dienst z.B. der jeden Tag auf der Straße sein Leben riskiert und auch so mager entlohnt bzw. besoldet wird?? Der darf sich nicht mal gegen diese Ungerechtigkeit wehren, er darf nicht einmal streiken.  
Oder die Leute vom KSK (Sondereinheit der Bw) die werden auch ganz normal besoldet, verzichten meist auf Familie und Kinder, weil das in diesem Beruf nicht möglich ist und verlieren oftmals ihr Leben in Krisengebieten. Nur die Öffentlichkeit erfährt von solchen Dingen natürlich kaum etwas.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich sag ja nicht das der Gesundheitssektor der einzig unterbezahlte Sektor ist, aber irgendwie herscht in den Köpfen der Bevölkerung noch der Gedanke, das Ärzte alle ein dickes Auto fahren und ein fettes Haus besitzen.
Was absolut nicht stimmt. 
Mein Hausarzt musste seine Praxis jetzt aufgeben, weil er einfach nicht mehr davon leben konnte. Frag doch mal deinen Hausarzt, wie das so mit dem Verdienst als niedergelassener Arzt ist, wenn man z.B. erst im April erfährt, was man im Januar verdient hat. 
Kann sein, dass ich dich wegen Alternativmedizin verwechselt habe, bin aber auch schon ziemlich müde, also bitte nicht übel nehmen.
Wollte dich auch nicht angreifen oder so, falls das so rüber kam. 
Ich hab nur solche Aussagen schon sehr oft gehört, und meistens von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben davon, was Ärzte leisten, und was sie dafür bekommen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Maggie

Ist ja gut Michael, ich verstehe Dich ja irgendwie schon, ich mag Dich ja auch :-***
Aber versuch Dich mal in meine Situation zu versetzen.
Ich bin chronisch krank und möchte am liebsten nicht mehr zum Doc gehen. 
1. weil ich so schnell wie möglich rausbugsiert werde
2. weil der Arzt nur noch in meiner Gegenwart, entweder über andere Patienten oder über die zu geringe Bezahlung schimpft.
3. Ich meine teuren Entocort fast nicht verschrieben bekommen hätte, weil dem Doc sein PC meinte, ich müßte noch 10 Tabletten haben, was ich definitiv nicht hatte.
Erst nachdem ich ihm sagte, er solle die Tabletten dann eben auf ein privat Rezept verschreiben, stellte er mir ein Rezept aus. 
Freizeit hat mein Doc bestimmt genug, er hat nur morgens und Donnerstagnachmittags geöffnet. Und welche Autos er fährt ist mir eigentlich egal. 
Ein anderes Beispiel, hatte nach meinem Krankenhaus einen Termin bei einem Darmspezialisten, bin extra 50 km weit gefahren, komme in die Sprechstunde und der Doc meint, eigentlich habe er jetzt gar keine Zeit, da er eine Spiegelung auf dem Tisch, und ihm zudem  keine Krankenhausunterlagen von mir vorliegen würden, also soll ich nochmals nen neuen Termin im nächsten Quartal vereinbaren.
Ist das ok :Huh?: 
Den Überweisungsschein und die Versichertenkarte hatte er aber schon in seinen PC eingespeist und bestimmt auch dementsprechend abgerechnet. 
Lieber Gruß Heike 
Ach ja wünsche noch ein gutes Nächtle, ich bin jetzt auch fällig, kann schon nicht mehr klar denken :-))

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Muß mich nun auch mal einmischen hier! 
Also Micha, was das dicke Auto angeht, muß ich Dir leider widersprechen! Ich habe in einer sogenannten Ärzteklinik (alles niedergelassene Ärzte, die teilweise Belegbetten hatten, aber auch nicht alle!!) gearbeitet und Du konntest unten in der Tiefgarage alle gängigen Luxuswagen bestaunen! Das waren die vertretenen Fachrichtungen: Orthopäden, Neurochirurg, Gefäßmediziner, Plastische Chirurgie mit Wiederherstellungschirurgie, Innere Medizin, Physiotherapie, Gynäkologie und Radiologie. Natürlich waren Privatpatienten herzlich willkommen in diesem Haus!! Aber bitte, wo sind sie das nicht? 
Und fette Häuser oder gar Villen besaßen die alle!  
Wenn Du in die einzelnen Praxen gekommen bist, dachtest Du, Du bist nicht in einer Arztpraxis sondern bei Innenarchitekten oder Du hättest einen Termin bei einer Werbeagentur! Alles nur vom Feinsten und Besten und Teuersten! 
Das ist die eine Seite! 
Die andere Seite kenne ich auch! Hausärzte, die ums Überleben kämpfen, aber wer macht sich denn heute bitteschön noch als "Hausarzt" selbstständig? 
Heutzutage mußt Du Fachrichtungen wählen, die Geld in die Kasse bringen, ein Kinderarzt wird sicher auch nicht mehr reich heutzutage, aber das ist dann eben - so bitter es ist - Dein ureigenstes persönliches Problem, wenn Du diese Fachrichtung wählst! 
Ich kenne genug Ärzte aus meinem Berufsleben, die alle ganz laut stöhnen und jammern, sich aber dann den neuen Z4 oder Porsche bestellen. Naja, vielleicht dann doch nur das normale Soundsystem und nicht die BO-Anlage! Alles schon erlebt! 
Und genau diese Leute sind es, die ich nicht leiden kann!  
Weißt Du was eine Arzthelferin verdient in ihrem Job? Weißt Du, wer dafür sorgt, das alles am Laufen bleibt, während Du als Chef nur jammerst und mir erzählst, ich kann Ihnen nicht mehr Geld zahlen, wo soll ich es hernehmen Frau M.
Ohne uns Arzthelferinnen gäbe es schon lange keine Arztpraxen mehr! Und was ist der Dank? Im besten Fall nur Tariflohn, schlechter ist noch unter Tarif ohne sonstige Leistungen und am schlimmsten Fall bekommst Du die Kündigung! So, und da erzählst Du mir hier allen Ernstes, daß die Ärzte so arm dran sind?? 
Diese Aussage kann ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst sein, oder?? 
Und von Überstunden habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen hier und das lasse ich auch besser sein!  
Und noch was zum Schluß:
Meine Nachbarin ist Grundschullehrerin und kommt zwar meistens mittags nach Hause, wenn nicht so wie nun schon seit 2 Wochen irgendwelche Konferenzen anstehen, dann sieht man das Auto nicht vor 18.00 Uhr hier, aber ab 15 Uhr im Garten ist die nun wirklich nicht! Ich habe auch so gedacht, bevor ich sie kannte, aber den Job will ich auf keinen Fall machen, den sie macht, bis abends tief in die Nacht korrigieren und vorbereiten und was weiß ich noch alles. Der letzte Satz von Michael paßt auch hervorragend auf Lehrer!! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Schade, dass du noch keinen guten Arzt für dich gefunden hast. 
Sicher gibt es auch einige schwarze Schafe unter den Kollegen, aber es gibt auch gute, die ihren Beruf lieben und Arzt aus Berufung sind. 
Bis auf zwei Missgriffe (Eine Hausärztin und einen Zahnarzt) habe ich bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt. Mein Hausarzt z.B. hat sich für jeden Patienten eine halbe Stunde Zeit genommen. Die Wartezeiten waren zwar dementsprechend, aber das nimmt man gerne in kauf. 
Vielleicht solltest du noch einmal einen anderen Arzt versuchen?
Kannst ja hier mal im Forum fragen, ob nicht jemand einen guten Arzt in deiner Umgebung kennt.
Das Forum ist zwar noch sehr klein, und die Chanzen auf Erfolg sind eher gering, aber fragen kostet nix  :Zwinker:  
Wünsche dir eine gute Nacht 
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Teetante 
Ich habe ja nicht von allen Ärzten gesprochen.
Sicher gibt es einige Ärzte, die sehr gut verdienen.
Aber der Großteil der Ärzteschaft fährt mit Sicherheit keine Luxusautos. 
Eine Arzthelferin hat 3 (oder sind es 2?) Jahre Ausbildung hinter sich, ein Arzt studiert 6 Jahre und muss dann noch 5 Jahre für einen Facharzt dran hängen.
Wenn ich nach 6 Jahren Studium im Krankenhaus anfange, verdiene ich vielleicht 300€ mehr als eine Krankenschwester, wenn überhaupt. 
Ich werde Kinderarzt, die zweit schlecht-verdienende Ärztegruppe überhaupt, und ja ich bin selber schuld, aber ich mache den Beruf aus Berufung, wie viele meiner Kollegen auch.
Und das allein zeigt doch schon, das nicht alle Ärzte geldgierige Geier sind oder?
Und was ist mit den Hausärzten? Jeder beschwert sich, wenn der Hausarzt kaum Zeit für einen hat, dass der Arzt aber so viele Patienten pro Tag durchschleusen muss, um überhaupt zu überleben, das sehen die meisten einfach nicht. In 10 Jahren gibt es den Hausarzt um die Ecke nicht mehr, und das ist Fakt. 
Ich verstehe deine Aufregung jetzt echt nicht Andrea, es tut mir echt leid. 
Mein Zitat der Berechnung des Gehaltes ist das was es ist, ein Zitat.
Der Kollege, der diese Rechnung aufgestellt hat, war vielleicht ein bischen zünisch mit seinem Vermerk "ab 15Uhr im Garten", aber ein Arzt der Bereitschaftsdienst hat, der liegt auch nicht im Bett und pennt, das sollte einem auch zu denken geben. 
Oder willst du mir damit sagen, das wir als Ärzte alle durch die Bank weg überbezahlt sind, und ich in einem Jahr, wenn ich fertig bin, mit meinem ersten Porsche rechnen kann?
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn es so wäre, aber meistens klingelt dann der Wecker und ich wache auf  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Jetzt mußte ich doch direkt wieder lachen über Deinen letzten Satz! 
Naja, habe mir vorhin meine Wut von der Seele geschrieben, denn die meisten Ärzte sind nicht aus Berufung Arzt geworden, sondern weil eben das Geld lockt! In Köln gibt es allein an die - ich glaube - 8 oder noch mehr Radiologen, alle mit Großgeräten. Meinste die machen das alle aus Berufung?  
Arzthelferinnen haben eine 3-jährige Ausbildungszeit.  
Wie würdest Du gucken, wenn Du die Kündigung bekommst und im nächsten Monat auf der HP ein neues tolles Gerät angepriesen wird? Kannst Du meinen Frust so gar nicht verstehen? 
Du weißt ja, dass Du als Kinderarzt nicht mehr reich wirst, umso schöner finde ich aber, dass Du es trotzdem machen willst, leider gibt es so wenige Leute wie Dich! Ach, als KIA kannste auch nen Porsche fahren, mußt Dich halt spezialisieren!  
Der eine KIA hier bei uns in der Umgebung fährt auch solch ein nettes Wägelchen, die Frau ein anderes nettes Auto und Sohnemann sowieso! Ist also alles machbar! 
Es sind nicht immer nur die armen Ärzte, Micha, da hängt ein ganzer Rattenschwanz mit dran! Das System krankt hinten und vorne, aber das wissen wir schon länger.  
Das mit dem Lehrer war ein Beispiel, was Du zitiert hast, ich habe da nur drauf geantwortet, weil meiner Nachbarin es genauso immer ergeht. Ach Lehrerin? Na, Sie haben doch ein tolles Leben mit den ganzen Ferien und mittags immer Schluß etc. Sollte nur eine Gegendarstellung von mir sein!  
Beamte in anderen Bereichen zu benennen wäre sinnvoller gewesen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## dany

hallo ihr alle ...also sooooo oft wie ich nun für die ärzte und schwestern an einer unterschriftenaktion teilgenommen habe...kaum zu glauben 
aber es dient einem guten zweck   
also meinen eintrag hab ich dazugesellt

----------


## Küken

Also nicht das ich jetzt Lehrer in Schutz nehmen möchte, aber wenn ich das so sehe...
War letzte Woche in meiner alten Schule(lang lang ists her) mal auf nen Kaffee zu Besuch. Hab mich mit verschiedenen Lehrern, und auch der Sekretärin untrhalten und wenn ich ehrlich bin kein Geld der Welt macht die Zustände an deutschen SChulen wett... 
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo, nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Ich finde, dass man beide Berufe nicht pauschalisieren kann. Ich kenne Lehrer, die sich irgendwann mal Unterrichtsmaterialien zusammengebastelt haben, diese nun schon seit 15 ahren benutzen, ewig brauchen um eine Klausur von 13 Personen zu korregieren, viel Geld verdienen, ein gutes Auto fahren und sicher überbezahlt sind!
Wenn ich aber z.B. an meinen guten ehem. Biolehrer denke, der immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Wissenschaft war, ständig seine Unterrichtsmterialien perfektionierte und ständig noch privat Zeit in uns Schüler investiert hat z.B. bei den Abi-Vorbereitungen, der hatte sicher auch keinen grandiosen Stundenlohn mehr, war früher als Dr. an ner Uni, hat da auch mehr Verdient für weniger Arbeit sagte er.
Und genau so sehe ich es auch bei den Ärzten. Es gibt sicher niedergelassene mit dickem Benz und Frau fährt Porsche und die Praxis ist oft zu wegen Urlaub auf den Malediven, in  Gran Canaria und so. Aber es gibt auch andere, bei denen man sich verstanden fühlt, die einem erzählen wie froh sie sind, dass ihnen die Arzthelferin so viel wichtige Arbeit abnimmt und die echt kämpfen müssen, um ihre Praxis zu behalten. Hab auch hier Bespiele im Kopf. 
Ich glaub verallgemeiner bringt in beiden Fällen nix! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

So nun will ich aber meinen Senf auch dazu geben. 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht das es irgenwas bringt hier dieses Formular auszufüllen! 
Ich kenne aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und von der Arbeit her zwangsläufig jede Menge Ärzte, ob Niedergelassen oder ausm Krankenhaus. 
Keiner nagt am Hungertuch.
Alle fahren neue Autos, meistens aus der gehobenen Klasse.
Die meisten haben (mindestens) ein Haus, Familie....
Aber STOP nicht mich falsch verstehen, ich gönne es jedem, 
immerhin haben diese Menschen lange dafür gearbeitet, studiert....
Lehrer übrings auch. 
Mich aber würde schon interessieren ob die KV es für Ihre Mitglieder will
oder für die Patienten oder für beide  :Huh?:  
Wir im RD arbeiten, seit Oktober 2005, im Schnitt 48 Stunden in der Woche. Vorher waren es 56 Stunden in der Woche. 
Nun kommts aber seit wir die 48 Stunden Woche haben dürfen wir keine Nebentätigkeit mehr ausführen. Da ansonsten unsere 
Wochenarbeitszeit überschritten wird !?!?!?!?! 
HAHAHAHAHAHA, vorher hat das keine Sau interessiert. Jetzt hätte ich mehr Zeit zur Nebentätigkeit, 
jetzt darf ich nicht mehr und die Kohle könnten meine Familie und ich, wie jeder andere auch gut gebrauchen. 
Was wir verdienen (!??!): 
m 34 j., verh, 2 Kinder, seit 14 Jahren im Betrieb, (bin nicht ich!)
netto im Schnitt *1850*

----------


## Küken

Da muss ich Pateintenschubser aber mal recht geben...  
Nur ein Beispiel, niedergelassener Arzt, verheiratet keine Kinder, 
fährt 15 Tage im Monat minimum Notarzt, leistet sich ein Haus für ne Million (Tatsache) und drei AUtos, könnten auch vier sein, bin ichm ir nicht sicher... 
Kinder hat er keine, und wenn der dann sagt er verdient zu wenig, dann lach ich laut!!! 
Trotzdem denke ich das vorallem das niedere medizinische Personal Minderbezahlt wird! Meine Meinung, wenn ich seh, was ein RA oder RS, bei den netten ARbeitszeiten verdient wird einem schlecht... 
Oder die arme Arzthelferin, nur das bei RD-Personal vorallem noch die Verantwortung dazukommt, schließlich denken sie für die meisten Ärzte noch mit...    :Smiley:   
Lg Küken

----------


## AH 1967

Also erstmal danke all denen, die an der Aktion etwas Positives abgewinnen können.  
Oh man, glaubt Ihr denn alle, der Porsche gehört denen privat und nicht der Bank?  
Mein Chef fährt stolz einen Citroen C4, wohnt in einem normalen Haus, welches ihm damals sein Vater finanziert hat. Dazu steht er heute noch, dass er es ohne seine Hilfe nicht so schnell geschafft hätte.  
Euch alle, die hier über Ärzte meckern, möchte ich dann hören, wenn die Gesundheitsreform beschlossene Sache ist. Grad Ihr, die Ihr fast alle chronisch krank seid...
Es geht den Ärzten und Apothekern doch nicht nur ums Geld. Arbeitet in einer Praxis, erlebt jeden Tag die Bürokratie um Euch Patienten, die wir Helferinnen dulden müssen, die Schikanen der Krankenkassen, weil dies und das nicht erstattet wird. Ich kann nur für unsere Praxis sprechen, wir kümmern uns trotzdem um jeden Einzelnen, der mit seinen Nöten und Sorgen kommt. 
Wenn Ihr mit einem Arzt nicht zufrieden seid, er Eurer Meinung zu sehr im Wohlstand lebt, warum geht Ihr noch hin? Wechselt Ihr auch den Frisör nicht, wenn der Mist gebaut hat? 
Wie Michael schreibt, kommen düstere Zeiten auf uns zu. Die Streiks, die die Ärzte veranstalten, sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig, denn für das Honorar, was die verdienen, würde kein Rechtsanwalt ein Diktiergerät in die Hand nehmen, um einen Brief zu diktieren. Und hört mir auf mit den ach so armen Lehrern...kommt ein Lehrer auf Hausbesuch, um dem Schüler nochmals zu helfen, weil er ewtas nicht verstanden hat? Ein GRUNDSCHULLEHRER, der nachts Arbeiten korrigieren muß  :Cheesy:  ist ja wohl selbst dran schuld... Es gibt/gab aber sicher auch gute Lehrer, die ihren Job lieben. Aber bitte, wer muß sich bis in die Nacht drauf vorbereiten? Aber ein Arzt kann keinen Patienten, der ihn nachts um Hilfe bittet, abweisen.  
Oh ich könnte weiter schreiben, aber jeder hat seine Meinung, die er auch vertreten kann und soll.  
Ich hätte auch gern mehr Geld. Es werden von den Krankenkassen immer mehr Leistungen gestrichen, die wir und die Ärzte umsonst erbringen. Blutabnehmen, Verbände, Spritzen, alles ist umsonst. Dies war vor 4-5 Jahren noch abrechenbar. Es gibt Pauschalen, für 50  soll man die besten Untersuchungen wie Labor, Darmspiegelungen, EKG, Röntgen usw. erbringen, die Medikamente mit einberechnet. Es ist ein Zulegegeschäft. Das war früher nicht,drum haben die auch im Wohlstand gelebt. Klar verhungern die nicht, aber jeder hat seinen Lebensstil, und wenn da Jahr für Jahr das Geld weniger wird, würde ich auch bestimmt jammern... 
Klar verdienen die Ärzte gut, aber sie stehen doch immer unter Druck, alles richtig zu machen. Wißt Ihr, was die furchtbarsten Patienten ( gibt auch Außnahmen) einer Arztpraxis sind... Lehrer und Beamte, denn die meinen, was Besseres als die anderen Kranken zu sein... 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns, Dir lieber Micha, allen anderen und mir liebe Patienten, weiterhin trotzdem viel Spaß und Freude bei der Arbeit. Geld ist nicht alles...aber manchmal braucht man es bitter nötig, und das wird kommen, dass Krankheit nicht mehr bezahlbar ist. 
Vielleicht wäre eine Umfrage pro und contra Ulla Schmidt interessant... :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ah1967! 
Ich schreibe Dir morgen ausführlicher zu Deinem Beitrag, habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr. Ich bin selber Arzthelferin, kann Dir aber jetzt schon mal sagen, daß die meisten Luxusschlitten, die ich von den Ärzten kenne, nicht der Bank gehören!  
Eines kann ich Dir aber sagen, DU als AH erbringst die Leistung Deinem Chef gegenüber! Und Du bekommst da persönlich von den Krankenkassen kein Geld für, oder? Ich kenne es so, daß der Chef das Gehalt zahlt... Hast Dich vielleicht auch nur unglücklich ausgedrückt.. 
Zitat: "Es werden von den Krankenkassen immer mehr Leistungen gestrichen, die wir und die Ärzte umsonst erbringen." 
Wie gesagt, morgen mehr!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo AH1967! 
Mir tun eher die Ärzte im Krankenhaus leid, als die niedergelassenen. Klar, haben die auch Probleme, aber ich hatte hier schon mal geschrieben, daß man sich heute wohl kaum noch als "Hausarzt" ohne irgendwelche Zusatzquakifikationen niederlassen sollte, dann kann man es auch direkt lassen, denn da verdient man als Arzt heute sicher nicht mehr viel mit! 
Wenn ich aber höre, daß Dr. XY, z.B. Neurochirurg, stöhnt und sich gleichzeitig den neuen Porsche gönnt (als Beispiel für Luxuswagen!), seinen Helferinnen das Weihnachtsgeld streicht und so nebenbei erzählt, daß der Urlaub in die Karibik gebucht wurde im 5-Sterne-Resort mit allem Drum und Dran, dann könnte ich schreien vor Wut! Und ich genau diesen gestern in der Zeitung auf einem Bild gesehen habe, als er sich an diesem Aktionstag beteiligt hat, entschuldige, aber da fehlen mir schlicht und ergreifend die Worte!! 
Meine Nachbarin, Grundschullehrerin, arbeitet bis tief in die Nacht und sie ist nicht die einzige! Kenne mittlerweile auch ihre Kolleginnen, die machen das auch. Die Grundschularbeit der heutigen Zeit ist in keiner Weise vergleichbar mit dem, was wir noch in der Grundschule hatten, sowohl auf den Lehrstoff als auch auf die Lehrer als solche bezogen. Nachdem ich die da nun alle was besser kenne, möchte ich diesen Beruf der Lehrerin auch nicht ausüben.  * * Es sind nicht immer nur die Ärzte, die so arm und bedauernswert sind. Es gibt durchaus auch noch andere Berufsgruppen!* * 
Auch wenn sie nachts keine Hausbesuche macht, aber andersherum, welcher Arzt fährt denn heute noch nachts zu seinen Patienten? Die werden doch an den Notdienst weitergeleitet! Oder am besten direkt ins Krankenhaus geschickt! Selbst wenn man Donnerstagnachmittag akut was hat, wurde mir schon am Telefon von einer gefäßmedizinischen Praxis gesagt, heute geht es aber nicht mehr, dann müssen Sie in die Notfallambulanz des KH's gehen! Also ich meine ja, diese Ambulanzen sind für was anderes gedacht, als einen Ausschluß einer Beinvenenthrombose, wenn nachmittags der Facharzt in seiner Praxis erreichbar ist!  
Ich bin schon seit Jahren dafür, als Kassenpatient eine Rechnung zu bekommen und dann als Patient selber mit der Kasse abzurechnen und natürlich dem Arzt den Betrag zu überweisen. Dann wären auch die ganzen Abrechnungsbetrügereien der Ärzte mit den Krankenkassen kein Thema mehr, denn davon gibt es mehr als genug, leider!  
Diese Diskussion führt irgendwie sowieso zu nichts, warten wir also ab, was kommt in der Zukunft. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## AH 1967

Hi Andrea, 
ich kann Deinen Frust vestehen, wenn ich solche Sachen lese. Scheinbar arbeite ich in einer "anderen-Welt-Praxis". Unsere Chef´s fahren nachts und am Wochenende zu ihren Patienten, sind immer für sie da, auch ein Notfall kann kommen, in der Mittagspause, nach Feierabend. Unsere Chefin ruft uns dann auch schon mal in die Praxis, ich wohne am Ort, kein Problem. Ich bin der Meinung, vieles ist auch Einstellungssache der Angestellten, wenn die nicht wollen, keine Chance. Sicher bekommen auch viele Druck von ihren Chef´s, dass sie nach Hause wollen und so niemanden mehr annehmen dürfen.  
Aber nehmen wir mal diese Ärzte, die sich vor 20 Jahren entschieden haben, sich niederzulassen. Sicher sind die fetten Jahre vorbei und hungern tun sie auch nicht, aber wenn´s immer weniger werden würde, würd ich auch motzen. Jeder hat sich doch mit den Jahren seinen Lebensstandard geschaffen, und wenn dann Abstriche in privater Sicht sein sollen...ne, da wird dann schon am Personal gespart. Ein benachbarter Hausarzt hat seine 3 Damen entlassen; jetzt muß nur noch eine einzige die Arbeit machen. Bravo!!! Die ist nicht zu beneiden, denn das doppelte Gehalt bekommt sie sicher nicht. 
Aber dass die Patienten eine Rechnung für die gemachten Leistungen erhalten sollen um dann mit ihren Krankenkassen abzurechnen, ist schon seit Jahren auch die Meinung meines Chef´s. So würde manch einer sehen, was umsonst gemacht wird.  
Wenn ich die Quartalsabrechnung sehe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ärzte betrügen können. Die wird doch so genau von den KV´en geprüft. Aber das basiert sicherlich auf anderen Ebenen.  
OK, liebe Andrea, ich danke Dir, dass Du so schön sachlich geblieben bist. Wir werden sehen, was die Reform ab April nächsten Jahres bringt. Da wird wohl das Katzengejammer groß sein, wenn die Zuzahlungen steigen, die Kassenbeiträge sich erhöhen, und und und. Vielleicht "lesen" wir uns ja dann nochmal. :Zwinker:   
Tschüssi und eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit wünscht Dir auch Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Hi AH1967 Deine "andere Welt Praxis" würde ich ja gerne mal kennenlernen, nee das ist jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern mein purer Ernst. Also ich hab so eine Praxis bisher nur bei meinem alten Hausarzt kennengelernt und das ist schon gut 35 Jahre her, leider. 
Seit gut 15 Jahren hatte ich hier keinen einzigen Hausbesuch, obwohl ich vor 2 Jahren mit einer Stenose und tierischen Bauchschmerzen, hier herumlag. Ich bekam zwar einen Termin beim Doc, aber nicht mal sofort, obwohl ich betonte, dass ich kaum noch laufen könne vor lauter Bauchschmerzen und obwohl in der Praxis bekannt ist, dass ich schon einen Darmverschluss hatte.
Mußte noch 3 Stunden warten bis ich endlich zum Doc konnte.
Weißte was der Doc sagte, als er mich sah und den harten Bauch abgetastet hatte "haben sie jemand der sie ins Krankenhaus fährt"  
Fand ich ganz toll, aber ich möchte ja keine unnötigen Kosten verursachen, habe dann meinen LG in der Arbeit angerufen, mußte nochmals 1 Stunde Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen. 
Ach ja und da ja dann Mittagszeit war, fragte der Doc mich ob ich denn Zuhause auf meinen Fahrer warten könne. Ich denke nicht, dass ich mir eingebildet habe ein Notfall zu sein, denn im Krankenhaus wurden alle hektisch, nachdem sie mich untersucht hatten.  
Das war nur mal so ein Beispiel, wie sehr sich manche Ärzte heutzutage um ihre Patienten bemühen. 
Was das andere Thema betrifft, ich arbeite im öffentlichen Dienst, bin zwar keine Beamtin, zähle nur zum allgemeinen Fußvolk, aber ich denke, dass der Spruch von früher: "ein Beamter muß erstmals morgens nen Schnaps trinken, damit wenigstens sein Magen arbeitet" überhaupt nicht mehr zutrifft.
Meine Chefin war teilweise schon bis 22:00 Uhr bei der Arbeit. Die Stellen werden überall gestrichen, älter Mitarbeiter scheiden mit einem Abschlag in der Rente aus und neue Mitarbeiter werden nicht eingestellt. Inzwischen mache ich die Arbeit die früher für 3 Leute gedacht war. Stehe praktisch unter Dauerstress, trotz Schwerbehinderung.
2 Urlaubstage wurden uns schon genommen, Weihnachtsgeld ist eh seit 1994 eingefroren. Die Vergütungszahlung im Krankheitsfall sind keine 26 Wochen mehr, sondern nur noch 6 Wochen. Und die Arbeitszeit wurde auch erhöht.
Mehrarbeitsstunden werden nicht bezahlt, sondern man darf sie mal abbummeln, wenn es die Arbeit zuläßt.
Ja und bei den Beamten schaut es nicht besser aus, diese können noch dazu genötigt werden, Mehrarbeitsstunden zu leisten ohne einen Ausgleich, also auch keinen Freizeitausgleich. 
Möchte hier auch nicht groß jammern, nicht dass das falsch rüber kommt. Möchte nur ausdrücken, dass wir doch heutzutage alle unter der Finanzlage des Staates zu leiden haben.  
Was mich aber brennend interessieren würde ist die Abrechnungen der Ärzte. Also meine Information darüber ist, dass die Ärzte überhaupt nicht mit den Krankenkassen abrechnen, sonder dass eine Pauschale, je nach Anzahl der Mitglieder 
an die kassenärztliche Vereinigung geht, diese wiederum verteilt dann die Gelder an die jeweiligen Ärzte.  
Bin ich da eventuell falsch informiert?? 
Ich möchte hier auch nicht irgendwie hetzen, es ist auch schön, dass Du so hinter Deinem Chef stehst und bei Euch die Menschen noch Verantwortungsgefühl und Moral besitzen, so wie es aus Deinem Beitrag herauszulesen ist. Aber ich schildere nur meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.

----------


## AH 1967

Hi maggi, 
das liest sich aber übel. Kein Arzt auf Hausbesuch, keinen Krankenwagen bestell :Huh?:  Also, wenn ein Patient anruft und einen Hausbesuch wünscht, wird dieser bei uns zuerst mit Chef oder Chefin verbunden. Es werden telefonisch die Beschwerden geschildert, evtl. aufgefordert, in die Praxis zu kommen, da dort besser untersucht werden kann. Ansonsten wird je nach Schweregrad sofort hingefahren oder nach der Sprechstunde in der Mittagspause. Wenn es schlimm klingt, wird jemand von uns geschnappt und fährt mit. Finde ich gut, auch die Patienten befürworten dies immer.  
Ja, Du kannst gern mal zu uns in die Praxis kommen, aber wir sind auch nur Menschen. Aber unsere Einstellung ist, und die geben wir jedem Azubi oder neuen Kollegin mit, behandle alle so, wie Du selber gern behandelt werden würdest... 
Ja, mit der Bezahlung ist es fast überall nicht weit her. Jeder muß sparen, und die Obrigkeiten "sparen" sich die Taschen dick. Schau nur die Vorstände der krankenkassen, meiner Meinung gibt es davon viel zu viele, die erhalten(verdienen tun sich es ja nicht ) monatlich ein stolzes Sümmchen an Gehalt. Was die IG Metall predigt, immer weniger Stunden arbeiten für das gleiche Geld...kann ja nur in die Hose gehen. Es gehen doch immer mehr Firmen ins Ausland. 
Und das die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung im Sinne der Ärzte handelt, oh du lieber Himmel. Das sind für mich die größten Halsabschneider. Da kommt es immer auf den jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter an, wer Lust hat und wer nicht. Es ist jedes Mal nach einer Quartalsabrechnung ein Streichkonzert...z.B. wurde eine Frau an beiden Beinen operiert. Wir haben an beiden Beinen die Verbände erneuert, also 2x abgerechnet. 1 x gestrichen, ist nur 1x am Behandlungstag erstattungsfähig. Also 1 Bein für umme gemacht. Könnte ganz viele Dinge schreiben, dies würde hier gar nicht ausreichen. 
Was aber ab 1.04.07 auf uns zukommen wird, wird heftig. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, die Patienten sollen auf die Staße, aber die wissen doch gar nicht, worum es gehen wird. Es wird niemand darüber aufgeklärt. Die Medien und einige Politiker schieben den Ärzten den Buhmann zu, die wollen mehr Geld. Ich denke jedoch, auch ich als Beitragszahler habe ein Recht darauf, mitzubestimmen, und vor allem zu wissen, was mit meinem Beitrag passiert. Darüber wird sich ausgeschwiegen.  
Ich war im Januar diesen Jahres mit auf einer Protestaktion, da wurde ein Schema gezeigt, wie der Beitrag verteilt wird. Gehen wir mal von ca. 300  Kassenbeitrag monatlich aus, es kommt noch auf die Kasse an, also BKK, DAK, IKK usw. Maximal 40 
gehen an die Ärzte...davon müsse Untersuchungen gemacht und Medikamente verordnet werden. Geh mal zur Apotheke, was schon allein nur ein Antibiotikum kostet. Gut, der große Rest von den 300  ca. 200 gehen zum Schluß in die VERWALTUNG. Da bliebt natürlcih allen die Luft weg. Die Verwaltungskosten fressen uns immer mehr und mehr auf. Wir sind doch nur noch da, um für alles Formulare ausfüllen, einen Antrag für einen Antrag auf einen Kurantrag. Unser Riesenschrank und selbst die Anmeldung hat für die Formulare bald keinen Platz mehr. Dann wurde ein neues Formular eingeführt, tja, 1/2 Jahr später kommt das neu überarbeitet. Es ist zum ... Mäusemelken.
Deutschland erstickt am Formularismus. Und die, die die Fromulare und Anträge kontrollieren müssen, haben meist kein medizinisches Grundwissen, somit wird erst mal alles abgelehnt...naja, den Rest denken wir uns. 
Also, in diesem Sinne hoffe ich Dich ein wenig nachdenklich oder sogar umgestimmt zu haben. 
Liebe Grüße AH 1967

----------


## Maggie

Liebe AH 1967, 
ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Du, was die Krankenkassen betrifft. Frage mich eh weshalb es soviele gesetzliche Kassen gibt, wenn doch kein richtiger Wettbewerb stattfindet.
Worüber ich mich immer tierisch aufrege, ist die Werbung der sogenannten "Gesundheitskasse" im Fernsehen. Das sind alle unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge die da herausgeschleudert werden. Oder schau Dir mal die schön aufgemachten Info-Heftchen dieser Kasse an, wollte nicht wissen, was das kostet. 
Und wenn ich sehe was ich monatlich an die Krankenkasse bezahle, also meine Beiträge und die meines AG, welche Leistungen ich beim Doc bekomme, bzw. wie ich behandelt werde, dann packt mich die Wut. 
Der Bürokratismus in Deutschland ist wirklich der reine Wahn, das sehe ich auch in meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit. Nur was Du da mit dem Kurantrag geschrieben hast, das kenne ich ganz anders. Bisher mußte ich meinen Antrag Zuhause ausfüllen und dem Doc zur Unterschrift bringen und anschließend selber an den Rentenversicherungsträger schicken. 
Was die Ärzte betrifft, konntest Du mich leider nicht überzeugen, da ich bisher schon sehr viel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, weiß auch nicht woran es liegt. 
Vielleicht gehe ich schon mit einer negativen Einstellung in eine Praxis, keine Ahnung.
Ich verlange ja auch nicht viel, möchte auf gar keinen Fall, dass ein Arzt wegen mir sein Buget überschreitet oder draufzahlen muß. Aber ich möchte ordentlich behandelt werden. 
Wenn der Hausarzt in den paar Minuten in denen ich in der Sprechstunde bin, Gespräche von anderen Patienten annimmt, ich daneben sitze und alles mitbekomme,  er dann anschließend über die so "anspruchsvollen Patienten" schimpft, mich danach kurz fragt was mir fehlt, ein  Rezept ausfüllt und mich hinausbugsiert, da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Ich könnte hier noch andere Beispiele aufzählen, aber dann würde ich wohl noch heute  Nacht sitzen und schreiben und interessieren würde es wohl auch niemanden.  
Lieber Gruß Heike

----------


## AH 1967

Hi maggie,  
ich verstehe Deinen Zorn. In unserer Umgebung ist auch ein Kardiologe, wo jeder Patient meist nur ein Mal hingeht. Alle kommen verstört dort raus, der meckert nur, sucht immer einen Grund, egal ob ein Blutwert fehlt, eine Befund nicht dabei ist. Von uns wird keiner mehr dorthin überwiesen. Er ist schlicht weg unmenschlich.  
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, dass Du einen richtig netten und fähigen Mediziner findest, der Dir zuhört, Zeit für Dich hat und Dir helfen kann. 
Achso, aus Deinem letzten Satz: ...interessieren würde es niemand...
stimmt nicht, denn wir stellen auch ab und an mal ein Telefonat durch, wenn es wichtig ist. Finde ich gut, wenn Du mal aufschreiben könntest, was Dich so alles stört, denn Vieles ist für uns MFA einfach Routine, manches macht man einfach so, ohne nachzudenken. Würde mich freuen, ich kann nur draus lernen. 
LG Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Liebe Andrea, 
mich würde es in keinster Weise stören, wenn ein Arzt ein Telefonat in meinem Beisein annimmt, ich weiß es gibt auch Notfälle. Aber nach dem Telefonat soll der Doc doch auch noch etwas Zeit für mich haben.
Zudem stört es mich wenn ein Doc über seine Patienten bei mir schimpft, denn ich muß davon aus gehen, dass er über mich genau solche Dinge sagt.
Wenn ich beim Doc bin, soll er nicht über seine Sorgen jammern, denn immerhin bin ich der Patient. 
In der Anmeldung beim Doc habe ich schon des öfteren mitbekommen wie sich die Arzthelferinnen zoffen, also das hinterläßt bei mir überhaupt keinen guten Eindruck. Und wenn dann jeder muffelig durch die Gegend rennt, würde ich am liebsten wieder gehen.
Dann stört mich noch das große Sparschwein auf dem Tresen der Rezeption, denn wenn ich was geben möchte, weil ich eben höflich bedient wurde, dann gebe ich das auch so.
Sah ich früher bei meinem alten Arzt auch nicht.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich gar keine Lust in dieses Schwein etwas reinzuschmeißen, denn bei meinem Friseur werde ich besser behandelt als bei meinem Doc und da gebe ich jedes Mal ein Trinkgeld. 
Ach ja und wenn ich einen Termin bei einem Spezialisten habe, dadurch noch 50 km fahren muß, dort ankomme und zu hören bekomme, er habe gerade ne Spiegelung auf dem Tisch, ich solle mich um einen neuen Termin bemühen, dann bekomme ich nen Zorn.
Dieser dann beim nächsten Termin bei der Untersuchung eine Gallenblase entdeckt und diese auch noch als gut geformt beschreibt, obwohl die schon seit 20 Jahren entfernt ist, dann kann ich nur sagen, da stimmt etwas nicht.
Mein Hausarzt nach Durchsehen dieses Berichtes sagt, ach das ist eben ein Standardprogramm, welches der Arzt im PC hat und er nur vergessen hätte, die Gallenblase rauszunehmen. Na toll was hat der denn noch so alles übersehen. 
Dann bekommt man einen Bogen in die Hand gedrückt über ein neues Medikament, soll sich diesen durchlesen und beim nächsten Besuch unterschrieben mitbringen.
Ich sollte unterschreiben, dass ich mich verpflichte dieses Medikament 3 Jahre lang ohne Unterbrechung zu nehmen. Fand ich sehr merkwürdig, da mir so etwas noch nie untergekommen ist. Na ja zu diesem Arzt werde ich eh nicht mehr gehen, nachdem er in seinem Bericht noch schrieb, ich würde dissimulieren. 
Und ein anderer Arzt meinte mal zu mir, ist jedoch schon Jahre her, ich solle froh sein, dass ich schon 30ig sei, früher wäre man mit meiner Krankheit nicht so alt geworden. toll gell. 
Aber wie Du siehst Andrea meist waren es die Ärzte, über die ich mich aufregen mußte, weniger das Personal der Ärzte. 
Oder der Oberhammer war, als ich mit Wehen in der 14 Schwangerschaftswoche in Krankenhaus kam, es war eben mal wieder Wochenende und nachts um 2 Uhr. Der Arzt war dermaßen ruppig und unsensibel, ließ mich die Nacht und noch einen Tag liegen, obwohl wie ich später erfuhr, keine Herztöne vom Kind mehr zu hören waren.
Ja als der Narkosearzt zu mir kam und sah dass ich etwas aß, stauchte der mich ordentlich zusammen und meinte, ob man mir nicht gesagt hätte, dass eine Ausschabung vorgesehen sei, da mein Kind bereits tot ist.
Die Schwester die mich dann für den Op vorbereitete, meinte als ich doch weinen mußte, ich solle mich nicht so anstellen, ich sei ja noch jung und könne noch jede Menge Kinder bekommen. Damals war ich 32!!!  
Lieber Gruß Heike

----------


## Monsti

Mh, und was hat das jetzt mit dieser Unterschriftsaktion zu tun?  :u_thinking02y:    Ich habe übrigens nicht teilgenommen, weil ich aus Österreich bin.  Grüßle von Angie (die natürlich ebenfalls Bücher über Ärzte und medizinisches Personal schreiben könnte, nur das tut ja hier echt nix zur Sache)

----------


## AH 1967

> Mh, und was hat das jetzt mit dieser Unterschriftsaktion zu tun?    Ich habe übrigens nicht teilgenommen, weil ich aus Österreich bin.  Grüßle von Angie (die natürlich ebenfalls Bücher über Ärzte und medizinisches Personal schreiben könnte, nur das tut ja hier echt nix zur Sache)

  
Ist es nicht erlaubt, beim Thema etwas auszuschweifen?

----------


## AH 1967

Oh maggi,  
das liest sich ja gruselig. Da hat wohl das ganze medizinische Personal auf ganzer Linie versagt. Ich finde es immer traurig, dass so mit Menschen umgegangen wird. Ich kann Dich gut in allem verstehen. 
Nach der Geburt unseres Sohnes hatte ich auch so ein kleines Schlüsselerlebnis. Wie meist üblich kommen Baby´s nachts, die Mütter müssen somit auch nachts, wenn der/die  diensthabende Arzt/Ärztin vielleicht grad auch noch schläft, genäht werden. Da unser Sohnemann vom Geburtsweg eine schiefe Nase hatte, meinte die Ärztin: Na, ein Kind mit einer schiefen Nase würde ich nicht wollen. Ich fragte sie dann, ja, würden sie es wieder reinschieben :Huh?:  Die Betäubung wirkte erst, nachdem sie mich schon genäht hatte. Ich hab´s überstanden, und sie künftig in jeder Hinsicht gemieden. Aber sie war dafür bekannt.  
Solche schwarzen Schafe gibt es überall, aber dass Du sie am laufenden Band trifft, ist meines Erachtens unerhört.  
Dass Du Dich für 3 Jahre verpflichten mußt, bestimmte Medikamente einzunehmen, habe ich ja auch noch nie gehört. War das zum Zwecke einer Studie?  
In welcher Region wohnst Du, dass es da so schlimm ist? 
So, muss wieder zur Arbeit. Liebe Grüße Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Sorry Monsti,
aber das ist vielleicht mit eine Erklärung, weshalb ich bei dieser Aktion nicht mitmachen mag.  
Und Andrea mir wurde bei den Tabletten nichts von einer Studie gesagt. Man drückte mir den Bogen in die Hand zum unterschreiben, ich sagte dem "netten Doc" dass ich mir das Zuhause erst einmal in Ruhe durchlesen müsse. Bin ja nicht bescheuert und unterschreibe für etwas, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin. Zudem kann das kein Mensch im voraus sagen, ob er bestimmte Medikamente 3 Jahre lang nehmen kann. Und da von meiner Seite aus das Vertrauen zu diesem Arzt fehlte, bin ich da auch nicht mehr hingegangen. In dem Bogen stand auch nichts von einer Studie, nur die Nebenwirkungen und Gefahren dieser Tabletten und dass ich mich bereit erkläre diese Dinger 3 Jahre lang zu nehmen. 
Und den Bericht mit der Gallenblase habe ich beim nächsten Krankenhausbesuch  mitgenommen, die schauten mich beim Ultraschall ganz komisch an und meinten, die Gallenblase sei doch schon entfernt, mehr sagte man nicht dazu. Der Doc ist ja hier in der Gegend eine bekannte Kapazität. Das war dann meine kleine Rache, sagen mußte ich  nichts dazu. 
Aber diese Ärztin war wohl total oberflächlich, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken. So eine Aussage bei Dir wegen Deinem Sohnemann zu machen. Da kann man mal wieder sehen, manche können noch soviel studieren und bleiben ewig irgendwie blöde. 
Ne krumme Nase ist wohl das kleinste Übel, also weißte *kopfschüttel*.  
Aber ich denke wir sollten per PN weiter unsere Erfahrungen austauschen, nicht dass wir hier einigen auf den Geist gehen. Hat ja auch mit dem eigentlichen Thema nicht allzuviel zu tun. 
Lieber Gruß Heike

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr lieben, 
ich hab meinen beitrag schon vor einiger zeit erbracht. 
nun möchte ich mich noch kurz in die diskusion einklinken, wenn ich darf!??!! 
ich kann euch alle gut verstehen, da ich von außen schaue bin ich nicht voreingenommen.
ich bin auch chronisch krank und wurde auch schon von ärzten/innen besser gesagt Fachärtin aus der praxis verwiesen worden mit den worten: Sie sind mir zu teuer!!! und zu kompliziert, ihre symtome sind eindeutig doch ihr blut spricht eine andere sprache, soll sich doch ein anderer damit auseinander setzen. 
und zeigt auf die tür, ach ja das ganze durfte ich mir in gegenwart aller anderen patienten anhören. ein anderer arzt meinte das ich KEINEN arzt finden werde der mich behandelt, denn KEIN arzt hätte solch ein bugett um sich chronisch kranke auf die dauer leisten zu können
solche und noch andere sprüche hab ich schon oft gehört, doch in der überzahl von Fachärzten!! 
mein hausarzt ist zwar auch spezialisiert denn er ist Gastroendrologe, Herz u. Gefäß spezi und Diabetologe, außerdem versucht er so gut er kann im rheumasektor am ball zu bleiben.
er ist der arzt schlecht hin und er macht es NUR aus berufung!!!
dennoch setzt er sich für seine kollegen ein, kämpft auch gegen die gesundheitsreform, klärt seine patienten auf über das was auf uns zukommt und das nicht um sich und sein "leid" in den mittelpunkt zu stellen sonder wirklich um aufzuklären.
ich bekomme von ihm bisher alles verschrieben was ich brauche ohne über sein bugett zu jammern. 
ich persönlich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die ärzte die es sich am ehesten erlauben könnten (zumindest was man auf sein drum rum schließen läst) die haben die wenigste zeit, führen sofort das bugett an und möchten einen am liebsten höchstens 2 mal im jahr sehen, auch wenn eine monatliche vorstellung angesagt wäre. 
ich bin sehr häufig im kh, leider, aber ich versuche dort IMMER so wenig arbeit wie möglihc zu machen und finde es unverschämt wenn ich sehe wie oft so manch eine klingelt für nix und wieder nix, oder in praxen die sprechstunden hilfen angemacht werden von patienten weil sie länger warten mussten oder was nicht vom doc bekamen, ich bin in beiden fällen solch ein mensch der nicht den mund halten kann, ich sage meine meinung und weise dann diese personen zurecht und sag auch das sie den job für das geld mit sicherheit nicht machen würden, sich jeden tag anschnautzen lassen müssen und noch dabei lächeln müssen und so weiter. 
für das was das pflegepersonal leisten muss, was auch die sprechstundenhilfen machen müssen und was für eine verantwortung nicht nur die ärzte sondern alle tragen ist das geld was sie dafür bekommen schlicht weg viel zu gering, in meinen augen zumindest. 
ich könnte noch so viel dazu ausführen, ich versuche immer so gut ich nur kann IMMER höflich zu bleiben, dem berufsstand beizustehen und zu helfen. 
und ich denke in einem können wir uns einig sein:
wenn es den ärzten schlecht oder schlechter geht, die einkommen in dem ganzen berufszweig sinken, bzw. noch mehr Mehrarbeit anfällt (was lebensgefährlich werden kann!!) um so mehr haben WIR die patienten darunter zu leiden, und ganz besonders wir die chronisch kranken, die auf die ärzte, sprechstudenhilfen und pflegekräfte angewisen sind!!!!
die die 2 mal zum doc im jahr gehen weil sie halsweh haben oder sonst ein wehwehchen wird es nicht so auffallen oder belasten. 
es wird sich einiges ändern, aber der ansatz ist meiner meinung nach nicht der richtige, unsere politiker versuchen das pferd von hinten zu satteln das geht ins auge, aber LEIDER nicht für sie, denn zeige mir einer einen politiker der wenn er was hat, nicht sofort eine horde der besten ärzte um sich hat und da wird nicht gefragt WER zahlt das!!!! 
ich wünsche euch alles gute, keine schmerzen und ich wünsche uns allen 
das es nur halb so schlimm kommt wie es jetzt aussieht, denn das wird schlimm genug 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Heike,  doch, dieses Thema ist wichtig, zu wichtig, um es allein per PN zu erörtern. Meine Anmerkung betraf nur doch die Diskussion unter o.g. Überschrift.  :Zwinker:  Besser wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein eigener Thread dafür.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Caro

Jetzt hab ich wirklich alles hier gelesen und muss dazu auch etwas los werden. 
Wir wohnen auf dem Lande,unser Hausarzt ist noch ein "richtiger Landarzt".Er macht Hausbesuche obwohl er seine Praxis an 6 Tagen in der Woche geöffnet hat.Ja auch Samstags Vormittags ist er da.Die Schliesszeiten über Mittag verbringt er mit Hausbesuchen.Und jeden Tag nach Feierabend setzt er sich in sein Auto und fährt wieder über die Dörfer.Er fährt auch keinen Luxusschlitten.
Er ist bereits um die 60 Jahre.Sein Job ist für ihn Berufung.
Aber er ist verbittert,verbittert darüber wieviel Zeit ihm der Bürokratismus klaut,verbittert darüber das er seine Patienten aus Kostengründen nicht immer so behandeln kann wie er es gern würde und noch vieles vieles mehr. 
Sicher gibt es auch die jenigen für die das neueste und teuerste Auto und das tollste und beste Haus einfach oft nur ein Statussymbol ist.(Oft genug gehören Haus u.Auto eh noch der Bank :Zwinker:  )Aber man darf eben nicht Verallgemeinern.

----------


## AH 1967

Hi stiefelchen und caro, 
es ist schön zu lesen, dass Ihr "hinter uns steht", dass Ihr wisst, was hinter den Kulissen abläuft.  
Ich schreibe hier einfach weiter, denn einen neuen Thread dafür zu eröffnen, finde ich unnötig, dazu wurde hier schon zuviel gesagt. 
Heute kam z.B. der Chef einer Sanitätsfirma zu uns, um Rezepte verbessern zu lassen. Ein Patient benötigt Einlagen wegen seiner Blasenschwäche, doch Blasenschwäche wird als Diagnose nicht anerkannt, es muß Inkontinenz vermerkt sein. Ebenso haben die Monate dafür auf dem Rezept zu stehen, wofür die Windeln oder Einlagen gebraucht werden. Das heißt, es wird nachgezählt. Ein weiterer Patient braucht Windeln zur Dekubitusprophylaxe, reicht nicht als Diagnose, es muß noch Inkontinenz vermerkt sein. Kurzum, solche Schikanen müssen wir tagtäglich über uns ergehen lassen. Ein 85-jähriger Mann wurde am Kehlkopf wegen eines Karzinomes operiert, seitdem trägt er eine Kanüle, die täglich gereinigt und gewechselt werden muß. Dies machte die Sozialstation. Nach ca. 3 Wochen wurde eine neue Verordnung nicht mehr gewährt mit der Begründung, dies könne ja nun seine Ehefrau(auch um die 80) erledigen. Ist das denn noch sozial? Mein Chef und ich haben bei der Krankenkasse keine Ruhe gegeben, er drohte dem Sachbearbeiter damit, den Mann jeden Tag mit dem Hubschrauber ins Krankenhaus fliegen zu lassen, um dort die nötigen Behandlungen durchführen zu lassen. Nach einem Tag voller hin und her wurde es dann plötzlich doch wieder genehmigt. Ich könnte weiter solche furchtbaren Dinge schreiben, aber wie ich lese, habt Ihr dies meist ja schon am eigenen Leib erleben müssen. 
Wenn die Obrigkeiten vom Fach wären, auch Frau Schmitt, die ja eine ganz dunkle Vergangenheit vorzuweisen hat, würde solcher Murks nicht der Gesundheitsreform dienen. Das System wird nach und nachzerstört, und wir Kleinen müssen drunter leiden. 
Mein Chef ist auch 63, also noch aus alter Schule, vielleicht macht das den Unterschied zu den jüngeren Ärzten aus. Budget hin oder her, was der Patient braucht, bekommt er auch, so ist seine Meinung. Natürlich nur das medizinisch vertretbare, logo.  
Ja, wir Helferinnen müssen immer freundlich sein. Kein Problem, solange ich freundlich behandelt werde. Es gibt aber auch A**** von Patienten, das ist aber Gott sei Dank die Seltenheit. Aber über diese Sorte regt man sich hinterher noch ewig auf, UM SONST!!! 
Aber wie Steifelchen schon schreibt, die Gesundheitsreform ist ein Schuß nach hinten. Und wenn die elektronische Gesundheitskarte noch eingeführt wird, da kommen wieder jede Menge Kosten auf die Praxen drauf zu. Die werden wahrscheinlich am Personal eingespart werden müssen. 
Ich möchte trotzdem allen auf diesem Wege Gesundheit und eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit wünschen 
LG Andrea

----------

